# Форум 1С > Система налогообложения (ОСНО, УСНО, ЕНВД) >  Имеется ли статья о налоге с льготы

## ЛеонтийСПб

Небольшой вопрос к юристам.
РЖД всегда предоставляли работникам бесплатный пригородный билет по личным нуждам. С самого начала он всегда был полностью бесплатный. Но после отделения пассажирской компании в дочку РЖД, эта компания стала брать налог 13 процентов от стоимости презда. Фактически деньги (доход) я на проезд не получаю, считается, что это вид льготы для работников.  Но налог стали брать, сначала обосновывали, что это подарок компании, а потом обосновали как доход.
Правильно ли  юридески поступает компания в данном случае высчитывая эти средства из моей зарплаты?  :yes:

Или как говорил В.И. Ленин, зная в реальности  коварность и двойственность наших законов ...по существу верно, а на самом деле издевательство... :confused:

Кстати, имею  разницу в оплате проезда по городу в размере 1200 рублей предоставляемую городом как льготу, однако гродские налоговые службы налог с этой льготы не берут.

----------


## avddev

Правильно берут ну уж никуда от этого не деться. Но есть один момент все заключается в правильности оформления данной льготы если это оформить как материальную помощь работникам то с суммы до 4000 рублей НДФЛ не взимается. Конечно есть еще один момент как натуральная форма оплаты труда но здесь спорно, а что для компании осуществляющей грузовые и пассажирские перевозки является натуральной формой оплаты трудаИ Хотя при наличии хорошего юриста по налогам данную тему можно развить. Но у нас как дабы не заморачивать себе голову проще удержать тем более натур оплата всеми зарплатными налогами облагается и в принципе компании лучше удержать НДФЛ и не думать о доказывании каких то там льгот по НДФЛ. Так что придется смирится и платить.

----------

ЛеонтийСПб (13.05.2012)

----------


## ЛеонтийСПб

> ... Конечно есть еще один момент как натуральная форма оплаты труда но здесь спорно,Хотя при наличии хорошего юриста по налогам данную тему можно развить. .....Так что придется смирится и платить.


Да вообщем-то  выбора не предоставляют, - просто сами высчитывают из зарплаты.
В расчетном листке указано "налог за доход в натуральной форме" То есть льготу причислили к доходу в натуральной форме. (Как-то навевает на определенные мысли...).   Но этой натуры то я руками не щупал. А вообще, нигде не мог найти подходящей статью напрямую предписывающую взимание налога с льготы. Можно, конечно обратится и в судебные органы, но нет времени - возни много. Проблема в том, что как-то обидно когда чувствуешь мухлеж, а сделать ничего не можешь.

----------

